# Boss TB-2W Photos



## Robert (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## JamieJ (Jun 26, 2021)

That’s interesting to see. I didn’t expect to see that many components in it.


----------



## Robert (Jun 26, 2021)

R7 is the 100K feedback resistor on a stock schematic.


----------



## Dali (Jun 26, 2021)

This thing doesn't look vintage at all !
 

Will it fit a 125B?


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 26, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> That’s interesting to see. I didn’t expect to see that many components in it.


Keep in mind that there’s buffered bypass with FET switching and true bypass as well as on-board Vc selection. Those circuit blocks will add a decent amount of components.


----------



## Robert (Jun 26, 2021)

The left half of the board is all power supply.    This uses a buck converter and programmable voltage regulator instead of the typical charge pump arrangement we usually see.

It doesn't have the usual transistor based flip-flop circuit used in most Boss pedals, instead it uses a flip-flip IC. 

Bypass switching is done with the relay in both true-bypass and buffered modes.    The slide switch activates an "always-on" buffer on the output.


----------



## Guava13 (Jun 26, 2021)

Wow, those are just some generic transistors.  Figured they’d be using some OC75’s at least. Talk about bs hype 😂.

(To be clear, I’d be interested in a project with some of the options they’ve added, but I’m just surprised these are commanding thousands when the “rare germanium transistors tested for optimum tone” seem to be a big part of the price tag).


----------

